# Nexus 7 will not charge or turn on



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

I had 4.4 on my nexus 7 32gb wifi tablet. i decided to go back to 4.3 stock. i used mark skippens nexus 7 root kit to do this and i recieved a message boot failed. I tried to get into recovery and it said boot failed. No matter what i tried it said boot failed. I had 54 percent batttery and next thing i knew i cannot get the device to power up or charge. no battery indicator or anything.

i have tried the following.

different cable

different charger 2amp 5 volt

different outlet

held power + vol down and just power and just volume and the combo for a duration of a minute.

checked battery cable and all is secure. but i did tear the plastic around the wiring on purpose to see what was there.

left it "charging over night"

plugged and replugged and pressed power immediately and nothing.

i have access to another nexus 7 battery but will be a few days before i can try it.

lastly because i tore the plastic and my year warranty is up cannot get a replacement.

any suggestions?


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

OK guys it was a bricked board. Bought a new one from eBay and swapped it out. All is well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

